# Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000-S H



## BILLFISH (1. März 2009)

*Grüß Euch,*

*Shimano Stella 5000 SW (Saltwater) vs Daiwa CERTATE Hyper Custom H-PE vs Tica Taurus 4000 vs Daiwa Tournament-S 4000HA*

*Hier geht es um die Verarbeitung bzw Salzwassertauglichkeit diverser Spinning Rollen.*

*Da ich andere vor Fehlkäufen bewaren möchte hier meine Erfahrungen:*

*Gehe ca. 100 Tage im jahr seit 12 Jahren auf den Kanaren im Salzwasser fischen also sind die Rollen wirklich strapaziert.*

*Als die * 
*4000er Stella damals herauskam kaufte ich mir diese Rolle für richtig Geld in der Hoffnung/Glauben ich hätte jetzt die perfekte Rolle,doch schon nach kurzer Zeit im Einsatz merkte ich damals einen Verschleiss bzw rauhes Laufen der Rolle (Lager).Nach 2 Jahren war Sie dann hinüber,Lagerschaden.Shimano wollte davon nichts wissen und sagte Sie hätten nie gesagt ,dass die Rolle Salzwasserfest sei.*
*Danach hatte ich die Schnautze voll und schwor mir nie wieder Shimano zu kaufen.*
*Nach*
* Penn Spinnfisher 5500 (hab ich immernoch im*
*Gebrauch,viele Fische gefangen und läuft noch immer gut) und anderen Rollen kaufte ich mir damals noch die unbekannte*
* TICA Taurus 4000,diese Rolle hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch im Einsatz  und lief  bis dahin absolut wie am ersten Tag perfekt,absolut spielfreiDiese gibt es auch mit hoher Übersetzung 6.3:1,Hat eine große SChnurfassung,sehr leicht und handlich und original eine Ersatzspule mit dabei.Diese Rolle hat voll und ganz überzeugt,deswegen hab ich mir noch eine neue zugelegt.Absolute Toprolle.*
*Da ich  vom Ufer auf sehr starke Raubfisch bis 30kg gehe suchte ich ständig nach Spinn Rollen mit höherer Übersetzung der Größe **4000-5000 mit einem Gewicht um die 400gr und großer Schnurfassung.*
*Irgendwann fand ich die*
*Daiwa Tournament-S 4000 HA 5,2:1 ca.430gr.,die ich in 5000 und 6000 Anfangs zum Jigging/Poppern hatte.Diese git es  leider nicht mehr zum Kaufen .*
*Die  Rolle hat auch 100%ig überzeugt,absolut spielfrei präziser Lauf ,eine Maschine,war quasi der Vorgänger der Saltiga Serie.*
*Da ich die Rolle veräusert hatte suchte ich jetzt was vergleichbar neues.Habe zum Bootsangeln eine Daiwa Saltiga Game und eine *
*Daiwa Saltiga  4500 mit Jig One Gamakatsu Ruten.Diese Rollen sind meiner Meinung momentan das absolute Non plus Ultra was man so kaufen kann,leider gibts die kleine(saltiga game )aber mit keiner hohen Übersetzung und zudem hat sie das Aufspulsystem nicht,dass für Spinnruten mit kleinen Rutenringen benötigte wird(z.B Gamakatsu Cheetah e.t.c.).*
*Dann kam ich auf die die neue Daiwa CERTATE Hyper Custom H-PE,390gr.5,2:1 Getriebe der Saltiga e.t.c.,die ich mir bis jetzt noch nicht geholt habe aber bald bestellen werde,da das folgende vor 3 Woche passierte:*
*Ich kaufte mir in Spanien ein Angelmagazin in dem die neue Shimano Stella SW 5000 in einem Artikel über Palomedons beschrieben wurde.Zuerst war ich skeptisch ,da ich ja Anfangs nach der Pleite mit der 4000er Stella  geschworen hatte nie mehr Shimano zu kaufen.Doch jetzt offiziell *
*-Salzwasserfest(was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen FA Modellen die bis letztes Jahr fürs Salzwasser angepriesen wurden????sind die nicht fürs Meer geeignet dachte ich)*
*-6,2:1 Übersetzung *
*-nur 400gr.*
*-13kg Bremse*
*-Titan beschichtet*
*-überall Dichtlippen e.t.c.*
*-Wartungsfrei*
*kurz gesagt selbst ich als zu dem Zeitpunkt absoluter Verfechter der Steallas sprang über meinen eigenen Schatten und habe mir die 5000SW Stella neu vor einer Woche  beim Händler in Deutschland bestellt.Jetzt kam sie vor 2 Tagen an und was soll ich euch sagen,ausgepackt ein Traum ,optik stimmt schon mal.Freu freu.Kurbel angeschraubt und *
*Oh Schreck was ist das?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*
*Die Kurbel hat im linken und rechten Lager der Kurbelachse neu so ein Spiel,das man es, wenn man den rechten Deckel abschraubt und aufs Lager sieht, mit dem blosen Auge sehen kann.*
*Gedreht Kurbel fest gezogen-nochmal gedreht --immer noch Spiel hier geschaut da geschaut ---das gibts doch nicht??---kann doch nicht sein.*
*Doch es kann nach jetzt 3 Tagen anschauen herausnehmen nochmal prüfen --gibts doch nicht--nochmal und nochmal ,steht jetzt fest:Shimano ist nicht fähig Ihre Toprolle spielfrei zu bauen und mit diesem  Spiel bei 6,2:1 ist ein Getriebeschaden vorprogrammiert.**Alle anderen Rollen die ich noch habe die Daiwas und Ticas sind selbst nach jahrelangem  Gebrauch noch spielfrei.*

*Habe gerade dem Händler geschrieben er soll sie wieder zurücknehmen.*

*Schöne Sch.....,aber dass wars jetzt entgültig mit Shimano.!!!Wer weiss was dann beim Einsatz noch passiert wäre.*
*Es war eine Verlockung -----aber nur auf dem Papier!*

*Nico*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Also meine Stella hat genau 0,0% Spiel. 

Welche Stella hast du den geschrottet?

Also die 1000-4000 Shimanos sind eher auf Leichtbau gebaut, ab der 5000er wird es dann wirklich robust.

Wieso schraubst du an der Rolle rum? Ab zurück ins Packet und Umtauschen. 

Über die SW Modelle kann ich nix sagen, aber die FA Modelle sind bisher das einzige was ich mir für Extremeangeln wie speedjiggen oder poppen in der Karibik usw. kaufen würde.

lg Flo


----------



## Breamhunter (1. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> oder poppen in der Karibik
> lg Flo



Das wäre auch mal interssant :q


----------



## BILLFISH (1. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Hallo
ich habe die Rolle neu gekauft aus der Verpackung genommen und dann das Spiel leider feststellen müssen.
Also neu und unbenutzt.
Es ist eine Shimano Stella 5000 SW 2009
Ich habe nichts an der Rolle "geschraubt".
Sie ist die "weiterentwicklung deiner FA Rolle .
gruß
Nico



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also meine Stella hat genau 0,0% Spiel.
> 
> Welche Stella hast du den geschrottet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Khaane (1. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Hi Billfish,

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board. 
Du hast die Taurus ja ausgiebig gefischt - Leider konnte ich meine Taurus erst einige Male kurz fischen und der Lauf ist gut aber etwas rauh - Lt. Ockert soll es sich nach dem "Einlaufen" legen.

Hast du die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Ticas mit der Zeit immer besser werden und welche Erfahrungen hast du im Allgemeinen mit den Taurus-Rollen gemacht?

Beste Grüße
Khaane


----------



## BILLFISH (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Grüß Dich,
habe die Tica Taurus jetzt ca. 4-5 Jahre quasi ununterbrochen gefischt mit an der steinigen Küste,wo Sie mit der Zeit auch einige Kratzer abbekommen hat.
Auser an der Spulenachse abundzu mal Fett ran habe ich nichts dran gemacht.Nie auseinander genommen oder ähnliches.Die Rolle lief meines erachtens genausogut wie am Anfang.Sie ist absolut Salzwasserresistent.Die Stella war nach einem Jahr quasi schon am A.
Da an meiner Angelstelle mir das Wasser  bis über die Knie steht+Wellen ist des öfteren auch mal eine Welle über die Rolle geschwappt (muß eine Rute immer abstellen da mit mehrern am angeln),also quasi komplett in Salzwasser getaucht.Trotzdem nie was passiert oder am Lauf verändert.
Die Rolle hat bis jetzt die Messlatte gelegt da ich sie brutalst beansprucht habe und Sie nach alle dem immernoch perfekt läuft.Mit meinen Saltigas e.t.c. geht man halt doch vorsichtiger um.
Habe mir gerade nochmal 2 TICAS bei meinem spanischen Händler zu einem günstigen Kurs bestellt .1x5,2:1 1x 6,3:1
Die Stella 4000 die ich hatte wird von der Tica in allen Lagen geschlagen egal um was es geht und die Bremse soll laut Katalog 7kg halten.
Einen Mangel hat die Rolle:
Es lößt sich die aufgeklebte goldenen Blechblende am Rotor zu mindest im Salzwasser.Habe sie einfach mit epoxi wieder angeklebt seit dem nie mehr gelöst.
Gefangen habe ich mit der TICA min. 150 Fische wie Baracudas -8kg ,Atlantischer Bonito -6,5(auch IGFA Rekorde potentziell),Bonitos,Blaubarsch-8kg,Bernsteinmakrele-5kg,Dentex-8kg,Gabelmakrele,Jurel(gelbflossen Makrele)-5kg,Palometas,Hornhechte und auch Monsterbisse die nicht zu stoppen waren aber auch mit 80lbs Multi schon passiert.--vom ufer---wer weiss was da unten alles für Monster rumschwimmen.
Hoffe konnte Dir helfen.
Die Rolle ist wirklich spitze!Leg meine Hand dafür ins Feuer.Und für den Preis mit Ersatzspule-----da kostet die Ersatzspule für eine Saltiga mehr als die komplette Rolle.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Ich meine die 4000 Stella die du davor geschrottet hast.

So ist das eigentlich kein richtiger Vergleich, welche Größe der Taurus hast du mit der 4000 Stella verglichen?

Dir sollte klar sein das die 4000er Modelle für den "leichteren" Einsatz konzipiert sind, erst ab der 5000er wird das ganze dann ordentlich stabil. 

Deine Stella 5000SW würde ich umtauschen, das meinte ich damit. Eigentlich eine Frechheit des Shops so etwas abzuschicken.

Habe übrigens keine Stella Fa sondern eine der "leichtbau" Fd Serie. Stella 4000FD.

lg Flo


----------



## mr.pepse (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



Khaane schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich meine Taurus erst einige Male kurz fischen und der Lauf ist gut aber etwas rauh


Moin,
liegt das eventuell an den - angeblich - niedrigen Toleranzen? Die Stella 3000FD hier im Laden läuft auch etwas rauer als die Twin Power 4000FB.


----------



## singer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Moin,
> liegt das eventuell an den - angeblich - niedrigen Toleranzen? Die Stella 3000FD hier im Laden läuft auch etwas rauer als die Twin Power 4000FB.


Im Laden kann man so etwas nicht wirklich beurteilen. Es gibt viele Möglichkeite warum eine Rolle besser läuft als eine andere im Laden. Vielleicht wurde an der TP immer wieder gedreht und die Stella liegt seit zwei Jahren da ohne nichts. Schon gibt es einen Unterschied. Oder die eine wurde im Lager gehalten wo es im Sommer 30°C oder im Winter 5°C waren. Erst wenn sich die Rollen eingelaufen haben kann man es genau sagen.


----------



## Algon (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



Khaane schrieb:


> der Lauf ist gut aber etwas rauh.


hast du das Preisschild vom Bügel entfernt:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



Algon schrieb:


> hast du das Preisschild vom Bügel entfernt:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Daran kann es natürlich liegen #6

Evtl. ist man beim Lauf etwas zu penibel geworden - Bei Fischen mit Gufis läuft die Rolle absolut genial, da merkt man nichts vom rauhen Lauf, erst beim "Leerlauf" wird die Rolle rauher.

Das merkt man selbst beim Schnuraufziehen, wenn man mit Last die Schnur aufzieht, dann läuft sie 1a - Die ersten 2-3 Umdrehungen danach auch, dann wird die Rolle wieder rauh. |kopfkrat


----------



## bobbl (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Was ist denn der Preis für die Taurus?


----------



## Khaane (2. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



bobbl schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Preis für die Taurus?



120 - 180 € bei Ebay.com oder 250 € beim deutschen Händler


----------



## Norge Fan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Hab mir auch die Stella SW zugelegt und kann eigentlich nichts negatives drüber sagen.             
Vielleicht muß man auch ein bisschen differenzieren.  
Wenn Du die Rollen permanent im Hardcore-Bereich fischst,hat man sicherlich andere Erkenntnisse die einem zu dieser Meinung bewegen.           
Von wegen Getriebeschaden und so.   
Ich denke bei meinen Einsätzen,so 1-2 mal im Jahr wird sie schon ihren Zweck erfüllen.   
Wobei sie bei diesem Preis das Ganze so ca. 15 Jahre mitmachen müsste .               
Gruß #hRenè


----------



## BILLFISH (4. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Ich glaube nicht das die Rolle bei mir länger als 2 Jahre halten würde und dafür ist mir das Geld zu schade .Auserdem werde ich täglich wenn ich an dem Teil drehen muß dran erinnert und würde mich ewig aufregen.Beim Angeln hab ich nicht gerne unnötigen Stress mit dem Material.
Die Rolle hat neu Spiel in den Lagern der Kurbelachse.Eventl neue spielfreie  Lager(Walzlager oder Keramik vielleicht wenns die gibt)austauschen,dann ist die Rolle bestimmt gut.
Aber es kann wohl nicht angehn das man sich das Topmodell kauft und dann sowas.Das finde ich ne Sauerei.
Aber egal vielleicht war meine ja ein Montagsmodell und Deine ist eine ohne Spiel würde gerne mal dran drehen zwecks vergleich.ist deine eine Stella 5000SW oder noch das Vorgängermodell?


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Hi! Also ich habe eine Stella SW 6000PG aus der neuen Serie und die hat null Spiel..Is mit Abstand das Beste das ich bisher in die Finger bekommen hab:l


----------



## BILLFISH (6. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Hast Du schon mal an einer Saltiga gedreht?
Oder Certate Hyper Custom H-PE??
Die Sw ist doch die neuste Serie gibt es doch erst seit 2009.
Der Händler sagt er hätte noch mehrere 5000SW Modelle und will mir eine ohne Spiel zusenden.Ich lass mich mal drauf ein ,kanns zwar nicht glauben aber wir werden sehen.
Müßte bald kommen.

[
quote=Huchenfreak;2400756]Hi! Also ich habe eine Stella SW 6000PG aus der neuen Serie und die hat null Spiel..Is mit Abstand das Beste das ich bisher in die Finger bekommen hab:l[/quote]


----------



## BILLFISH (9. März 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

So die "Ersatzrolle" ist angekommen,
Es ist zwar ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu der ersten Rolle aber ein kleines Spiel ist immernoch vorhanden und der Händler hat schon die mit dem wenigsten Spiel ausgesucht.

Also das da solche fabrikationsdifferenzen sind ist ja nicht zu glauben.

Ich finde die Rolle echt schön,Sie läuft auch gut.Ich werde Sie behalten und austesten,weiter Berichte folgen.Kaufe  mir aber die Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE trotzdem.

Bevor ich mit der Stella fische wechsel ich die Lager der Kurbelachse ,weniger Spiel wirds bestimmt nicht und bei der Ersten konnte man sogar die Zähne des Getriberades spüren.

hatte mal eine seite im Net mit upgrade Kits für shimano Rollen gesehen ,war glaube ich eine Japan seite.Weis jemand was wo man geeignete Lager am Besten Keramik o.ä. herbekommt?Am besten wären glaube ich verschlossene Walzlager(spielfrei wenns geht).
Wäre ja für alle intressant.

Nico


----------



## BILLFISH (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

So jezt ja. Also habe die Rolle jetzt 1 Monat lang getestet.Ist nicht schlecht aber das Achsspiel ist halt vorhanden.Noch ein bzw. zwei schwerwiegende Mängel(in meinen Augen) sind:
1. die relativ kleine Schnurfassung
2.(laut Beschreibung sind die Kugellager nicht alzwasserfest.Während des Angeln kann laut Betriebsanleitung Salzwasser in die Lager kommen dies muß man nlaut Gebrauchsanw. nach jedem Angelvorgang herausspülen und neu ölen.Und selbst dann schreiben Sie sind die Lager nach einer gewissen Zeit auszutauschen.

Da frag ich mich für was die ach so tolle Rolle SW heisst?Und zudem als Salzwasserfest angepriesen wird.Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.Im kleingedruckten dann die Kundschaft be********n.

Also ab jetzt kauf ich nur noch Daiwa.Da gibts so was nicht.

Hatte gedacht Shimano sei mitlerweile schlauer geworden.So laufen die KUNDEN WEG:


----------



## BILLFISH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hi Billfish,
> 
> erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board.
> Du hast die Taurus ja ausgiebig gefischt - Leider konnte ich meine Taurus erst einige Male kurz fischen und der Lauf ist gut aber etwas rauh - Lt. Ockert soll es sich nach dem "Einlaufen" legen.
> ...


Hallo kann die rollen nur empfehlen für den Preis findet man nur scher besseres
man sollte vor dem ersten mal fischen im Salzwasser den deckel hinten runterschrauben und schön einfetten da dort nach einigen Monaten es sonst oxidieren könnte .
Das oldene Plättchen am Rotorbügel fliegt nach paar Tagen weg.Sollte man mit epoxikleber befestigen.
Hatte jetzt schon über 12 Rokllen der 4000er Taurus und war mit allen zufrieden.
Die Bremse läuft sauber ruckfrei sollte man aber ab und an säubern und die Bremse immer nach dem angeln aufmachen.

Dies sind meine Erfahrungen mit den Rollen keine davon hat jedoch die Rolle in der Funktion beeinträchtigt.wenn man sie regelmäßig gut pflegt und schmiert hebt sie ewig auch im salzwasser.
Hoffe dir bringts noch was.


----------



## Khaane (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Deine Erfahrungen kann ich jetzt auch voll teilen, die Taurus läuft zwar bedingt durch das Messinggetriebe etwas rauher als eine teure Daiwa/Shimano, ist aber eigentlich unverwüstlich.
Die Bremse ist ebenfalls top.

Das einzige Manko ist der etwas seltsam geformte Bügel, wenn man beim Makrelenangeln mal ein 200-250gr. Blei schmeisst, kann es vorkommen, dass der Bügel sich durch den Zug des Bleies nicht richtig schließt - Naja, man sollte sowieso immer per Hand schließen.

Ansonsten ein sehr solides Arbeitstier, technisch gut ausgestattet mit kleinen Detailschwächen am Bügel.


----------



## BILLFISH (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Ja das mit dem Bügel...
enn er sich so wie Du schreibst nicht mehr "umschlägt" muß man den Bügekl neu justieren und wieder festziehen.
Ich schlage Ihn immer bei allen Rollen mit der Hand um.
Hab ich mir s angewöhnt.

Gestern hat sich die TICA ieder bestens bewert habe 2 Barracudas und ein hornhecht fettes Teil, damit  landen können.
Bilder siehe meine Alben

Also Fisch bis 8kg sind kein Problem mit der Tica .darüber wirds brenzlig Brandungsangeltechnisch.




Khaane schrieb:


> Deine Erfahrungen kann ich jetzt auch voll teilen, die Taurus läuft zwar bedingt durch das Messinggetriebe etwas rauher als eine teure Daiwa/Shimano, ist aber eigentlich unverwüstlich.
> Die Bremse ist ebenfalls top.
> 
> Das einzige Manko ist der etwas seltsam geformte Bügel, wenn man beim Makrelenangeln mal ein 200-250gr. Blei schmeisst, kann es vorkommen, dass der Bügel sich durch den Zug des Bleies nicht richtig schließt - Naja, man sollte sowieso immer per Hand schließen.
> ...


----------



## BILLFISH (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



Khaane schrieb:


> Deine Erfahrungen kann ich jetzt auch voll teilen, die Taurus läuft zwar bedingt durch das Messinggetriebe etwas rauher als eine teure Daiwa/Shimano, ist aber eigentlich unverwüstlich.
> Die Bremse ist ebenfalls top.
> 
> Das einzige Manko ist der etwas seltsam geformte Bügel, wenn man beim Makrelenangeln mal ein 200-250gr. Blei schmeisst, kann es vorkommen, dass der Bügel sich durch den Zug des Bleies nicht richtig schließt - Naja, man sollte sowieso immer per Hand schließen.
> ...


Hi Kahanne Du bist aber schon ein männliches Wesen ,oder??(wegen dem Bild von Dir).


----------



## Khaane (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Hi Kahanne Du bist aber schon ein männliches Wesen ,oder??(wegen dem Bild von Dir).



Klar, bei einer behaarten Männerbrust als Avatar wäre die Frage naheliegender.


----------



## BILLFISH (23. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Grüßt euch,
heute nach ca. 1 jahr und 4 monate ist der erste Schaden an der Stella 5000SW aufgetreten .Am Umschlagbügel Lagerung einer Seite defekt.

Aufgeschraubt und erschrocken.

Lernts Shimano nie?????????????????????????????

wieder Plastik verbaut.

Also jetzt,nachdem auch einem Freund eine 130er Tiagra beim Tournament defekt ging(Schraube innen gelöst und ins Getriebe gefallen,blockiert) , wars definitiv die letzte Shimanorolle die ich mir gekauft habe auch das Getriebe läuft rauh.

In einer Toprolle hat Plastik nix zu suchen .

meine 4 Jahre alte Saltiga Rolle läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.
Da muß shimano noch etwas Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## Algon (23. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*



BILLFISH schrieb:


> ........
> wieder Plastik verbaut.
> ........
> In einer Toprolle hat Plastik nix zu suchen .



na dann..... werde ich mir mal Bier und Chips für heute Abend besorgen.......... 




wenn das Ding bis dahin nicht zu ist.....|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Stella 5000SW vs Daiwa Certate Hyper Custom H-PE vs Daiwa Tournament 4000*

Schade gehts hier nicht weiter?
Ich hatte die Stella SW im Visier, Deine Berichte höhren sich aber nicht gut an.
Laut stripersonline (alan hawk) schlägt die Stella sw 08 die Saltiga  mit mag seal deutlich und wird allgemein sehr gelobt.
Gibts einen weiteren Langzeitbereicht über die Stella?


----------

